# CANIDAE HAS CHANGED, WHAT ABOUT TOTW OR WELLNESS?



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

After reading all the rant about Canidae's new formula issues.....I am frustrated. 

I have been feeding Charlie, now 10 months old, 2/3 Canidae and 1/3 Orijen. It seems I have to switch from Canidae now and am looking into TOTW or Wellness Core.....

Do any of you have any thoughts about the best of these two? I plan to keep feeling him 1/3 Orijen because he loves it plus it's great food. But I need another kibble to mix with.

My plan b is raw. I have no clues as to where to start but, if it will improve his already gorgeous coat and energy, Im in!!! 

Please help with thoughts!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Why do you HAVE to switch from Canidae? You said you have been READING about "issues", not that you have had them yourself.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I agree with Tracy, if you aren't having troubles, why switch? The adage, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." My neighbor with her Belgian Shepherd has had NO PROBLEMS.
Nandi had loose stools, but realized yesterday that it may not be the food, but something he got into. I feed one meal Canidae, and one raw.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I haven't had any problems BECAUSE I still have a little left from the old formula and have not needed to buy a new bag. I am just anticipating the headache and trying to not waste $40-$50 for a bag of the new formula.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Ask your store if they will take the food back if you have any problems so you can start the transition to it like Canidae recommended - to be on the safe side. Unless of course you don't plan on buying the product after the old formula is up, then I would research other foods so you can still transition either way.

At the very least Canidae should have a money back guarantee on the product if your dogs get sick. Most reputable companies have some sort of guarantee, as well as the stores you buy the food from.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

They do have a money back policy and every dealer should honor it. I wouldn't change just because someone said their dog had a problem. You won't know until you try it and I would just start it and see. Bet your dog will love it just like mine did.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

If you do consider changing, or have problems with the new formula (we did not, changed for other reasons)
TOTW and Wellness are also good foods, good luck finding what works best for you and your dog








And like said above, if you do not have any problems with the new forumla that is great too!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

I have not had any problems with the Canidae ALS new or old formula. I currently have 4 GSD's and a Yorkie on it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not like the idea of wellness core for a puppy. 

I would stick with Canidae until the dog is old enough to switch to a grain-free formula.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree, if they do ok, don't switch. Wellness core is for 12 months and older. TOTW, the only one I feed to my pups is the pacific stream formula. The others are very high in protein for puppies.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W Wellness core is for 12 months and older. TOTW, the only one I feed to my pups is the pacific stream formula. The others are very high in protein for puppies.



wellness does not recommend the core for dogs under 1 year for one reason: the calcium level is at 2%. the TOTW pacific stream is at 2% as well. TOTW is equally inappropriate for growing pups as wellness core. IMHO, this is just a case where one company is showing some responsibility (refreshing in the pet food industry) while the other isn't.

while i think high protein levels arent really necessary for growing pups, ive found nothing legitimate that indicates high protein actually causes any problems in the growth of large breed dogs. one of the most reputable large breed puppy food, IMO, is orijen large breed puppy, which sits at 42% protein, but the calcium is close to 1.5%.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

To each his own. I've fed quite a few pups on it. xrayed them and they all look good. At least there are finally options out there for people to be able to research.


----------

